# cannot find regsvr32.exe



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

at random times my comp tellsme it cannot find 

c:\windows\system\regsur32.exe
long story short i dont know anything about comps, real basic user, can install etc.
also it seems like its stuck in some sort of loop somewhere. whenever i try to run programs it shuts them off suddenly or freezes up.i think i have to reset my comp manually about 4-10 times while using it. when i push ctrl-alt-del, it lists about 20-30 items and when i tell it to close each one 70 percent say they arent responding, it takes about 5 mins for it to fully boot to the point that i have mouse control. oh and when i try to use scandisk or defrag it gets about 2 mins into it before it says it has some sort of error and shuts off.....again. i tried to get a freeware virus scanner but all i seem to find is more mess and more problems. i downloaded hi-jackthis as per the instructions in other posts but im oblivious as to how to use it or how it works.befor defrag died it showed several red areas,i assume they are bad sectors and that part of my hard drive is toast. i have an unneccessary amount of drivespace but everything still takes forever. when i get into windows explorer suddenly the files listed on the "tree" to the left turn into hundreds of pages with no names that cant be selected. if i reopen the program or sometimes if i push the back\forward buttons it returns the original files and names. what in hades is going on with this thing??!!when im online if more than 3 pages are open it starts closing windows and giving me explorer error messages. sometimes my end task will show multiple copies of explorer running and also i have about 20 explorer files with subfiles copied over and over on my windows explorer "tree". sorry for the bad tech terms im not fluent in computerese. if anyone has any idea what im up against and can offer me some help it would be a miracle, im ready to toss it for fear of it infecting me with something.
ps i recently rescued my comp from my ex who to a liking to hacking and creating viruses.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello and welcome to TSG!

That last line is not good news! Not only is such activity not allowed here but who knows what it left in your computer! But don't worry: we can probably get it cleaned up no problem.

Let us know some information about your computer, like make and model and CPU speed etc.

First thing you need to do is download StartupList 1.52.1 HERE . Run it and save a log of the results, then post the log back here. This is a completely safe program designed to find nasty stuff on your computer, then we can tell you how to get rid of it.

Next, go to Trend Micro Housecalls and do a free online virus scan and let us know if it finds anything.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

downloaded startup, used it, forgot to save the log and promtly lost it within the bowels of the comp.but, i do have a log that i ran from another program, the one i mentionedhaving downloaded prior. i dropped into dos and ran the scanreg/fix program, it did its thing and said it fixed the registry....no change as of yet. still hopefull.

also found something else unexplainable, at the top of my windows explorer "tree", right under the c drive selection are 2 folders one says
~mssetup.t..it has one file in it
the other is
~msstfgf.t...it has several files that look like peices of paper with gears and a couple of other files as well
tried to use kazaabegone and rapid blaster killer but apparently they were incomplete and it wont let me use them.
when i dropped into dos it gave me a load screen and it notified me of a couple errors {i think} it cant find a device driver for my cdrom yet it seems to work, and in the log it says something about forbes newsletter, but i deleted,uninstalled, and thought i took it off, but there it sits....getting further confused by my computers actions, or are they mine? is it possible for me to talk to someone in chat who can walk me through some of the more complicated procedures im apparently going to have to go through? thank you so much for your help.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok better still, go to the same place and download HijackThis 1.95 

Run it and save the log. Remember where you save it to then post it here. WE really need to see a list to be able to help you.

If you get any errors please write down exactly what they say so we can trace the source of them.

Unfortunately the chatroom here is only for general chat and not for fixing problems. We fix them out in the open so more people can help.

Have you run a virus scan yet?


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

well sorta. i can tell you what the sticker on the outside says but it an advertising sticker and im sure whatever it says is probably a bit different now, i have no idea where to look to find what you need. i can tell you this much however

its an HP Pavillion 6640 C

the following info comes from the sticker

AMD K6(little circle thing)-2/500mhz 3d now techno
64 mb sdram with 8 for video
15.0 gb ultra dma harddrive

assuming my ex didnt gut my machine it should still be what that says. im really sorry.

by the way i just finished the virus scan and it says i have no viruses


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 5:38:55 AM, on 7/10/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCELERATION SOFTWARE\ANTI-VIRUS\DEFSCANGUI.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\WT\UPDATER\WCMDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHMAISV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EACCELERATION\EANTHOLOGY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\FREE DOWNLOADS ACCELERATOR\FDAAGENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/FreeDownloads/home.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=c:\windows\SYSTEM\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6ACD11BD-4CA0-4283-A8D8-872B9BA289B6} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCELERATION SOFTWARE\STOPSIGN\WEBCBROWSE.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\YCOMP5_1_6_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {99d37c00-3f26-11d7-9d0a-444553540001} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000EF1-34E3-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_88.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {029CA12C-89C1-46a7-A3C7-82F2F98635CB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\KONTIKI\BIN\BH304181.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {98DE779A-2364-4293-AB71-2B97C61C4640} - C:\PROGRA~1\FREEDO~1\FDAHLP1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C1E58A84-95B3-4630-B8C2-D06B77B7A0FC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NAVEXCEL\NAVHELPER\V2.0.3\NHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\YCOMP5_1_6_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: FDA Bar - {9595C62C-76C6-49A6-9BDA-3253DD7A34FF} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FREE DOWNLOADS ACCELERATOR\FDABAR1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPScanPatch] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\Program Files\DirectCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bpcpost.exe] c:\windows\SYSTEM\bpcpost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ashMaiSv] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\AVAST4\ashmaisv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EanthologyApp] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\EACCEL~1\EANTHO~1.EXE /b Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebScan] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCELERATION SOFTWARE\ANTI-VIRUS\DEFSCANGUI.EXE -k
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Encompass_ENCMONTR] C:\Program Files\Easy Internet\ENCMONTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [avast!] C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashserv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Forbes] C:\Program Files\Forbes\ForbesAlerts.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Get It With Kontiki - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\KONTIKI\BIN\BH304181.DLL/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Downloads Accelerator - C:\Program Files\Free Downloads Accelerator\fdaie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Block This Page (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Companion) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_6_0.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yse/ymmapi_416.dll
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/6d2f308e1bcfa7/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

what next?


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

i have no idea what half this stuff is


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok wendymae- youre doing good!  The virus scan is positive! Now it will take me a while to work through this list so be patient with me. But when I'm done I will be giving a list of things to fix, so bear with me...


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

i will bear with you as long as it takes im desperate to fix this thing ive been going in circles with it since i bought it, oh yeah im not real good with comps i will do everything i can to do exactly what you say.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

These are things you need to fix. Run HijackThis again then have it fix them. Just take your time adn be careful to check the right ones. After you check them all and HijackThis fixes them, restart your computer and run HijackThis again and post a new list here:

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/FreeDownloads/home.html

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6ACD11BD-4CA0-4283-A8D8-872B9BA289B6} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCELERATION SOFTWARE\STOPSIGN\WEBCBROWSE.DLL (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\YCOMP5_1_6_0.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {99d37c00-3f26-11d7-9d0a-444553540001} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000EF1-34E3-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_88.dll

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {029CA12C-89C1-46a7-A3C7-82F2F98635CB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\KONTIKI\BIN\BH304181.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {98DE779A-2364-4293-AB71-2B97C61C4640} - C:\PROGRA~1\FREEDO~1\FDAHLP1.DLL

O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\YCOMP5_1_6_0.DLL

O3 - Toolbar: FDA Bar - {9595C62C-76C6-49A6-9BDA-3253DD7A34FF} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FREE DOWNLOADS ACCELERATOR\FDABAR1.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\Program Files\DirectCD\DIRECTCD.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1
\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EanthologyApp] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\EACCEL~1\EANTHO~1.EXE /b Startup

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [avast!] C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashserv.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Forbes] C:\Program Files\Forbes\ForbesAlerts.exe

O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm

O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm

O8 - Extra context menu item: Get It With Kontiki - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\KONTIKI\BIN\BH304181.DLL/201

O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Downloads Accelerator - C:\Program Files\Free Downloads Accelerator\fdaie.htm

O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net

O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net

O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net

O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net

O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

wait how do i make hijack fix this stuff?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok all you have to do is leave this window so you can refer to the list I made. Run HijackThis and it will show you the same list with a bunch of boxes to the left. Just click the right boxes to make a checkmark appear in them. The at the bottom left next to the scan button is the "Fixed Checked" button. Just click that and when you're sone reboot the computer and make a new list and post it back here!


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 6:36:19 AM, on 7/10/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHMAISV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCELERATION SOFTWARE\ANTI-VIRUS\DEFSCANGUI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=c:\windows\SYSTEM\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6ACD11BD-4CA0-4283-A8D8-872B9BA289B6} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCELERATION SOFTWARE\STOPSIGN\WEBCBROWSE.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C1E58A84-95B3-4630-B8C2-D06B77B7A0FC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NAVEXCEL\NAVHELPER\V2.0.3\NHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\YCOMP5_1_6_0.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPScanPatch] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bpcpost.exe] c:\windows\SYSTEM\bpcpost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ashMaiSv] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\AVAST4\ashmaisv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebScan] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCELERATION SOFTWARE\ANTI-VIRUS\DEFSCANGUI.EXE -k
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Encompass_ENCMONTR] C:\Program Files\Easy Internet\ENCMONTR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Block This Page (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Companion) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_6_0.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yse/ymmapi_416.dll
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/6d2f308e1bcfa7/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati (HouseCall Control) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt0_x.cab


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

was this supposed to correct my problems? i dont seem to notice anything different except it boots a little faster, it doesnt pause as much so far


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

are there more programs that i can download free to fix it?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello- im glad it starts faster for you. But I'm having a hard time finding information on that missing file. regsur32.exe. I'll be with you in a bit...


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Are you sure about this spelling: regsur32.exe?


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

i corrected it in the heading of another message

regsvr32.exe
sorry about that


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Aha! Thank you. I will now go check it...brb.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

any thoughts on the problems with the windows explorer tree or the scandisk\defrag programs?

im playing with my new user options while i wait


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

since the last fixes you helped me do i havent had anything freeze up and im not having problems with pop-ups as of yet.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

ive been working on this all night, im gonna head for the shower. i shall return ....eventually


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok you go take care of business. I need more time to research this.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

im back


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Sorry. Been up all night and desparately need sleep. In teh mean time we need an exact wrror message to pinpoint the cause. Pardon me if I already asked for it but I'm dead tired.

Can you go over the following webpage and see if you redognize your error. If you see the error write it down carefully and post here. Other members may come by with help in the meantime.

I'm glad some of our fixes have sped things up for you and it's not freezing and there's less popups! We are making progress!


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

ok its 430 in the afternoon for me, im sorry, i fell asleep in my chair this morning,i still want to continue working on this if anyone is available


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again:

Can you click Start > Run... and enter regsvr32.dll? If it is found make a careful note of where it is. I will search for something else and hopefully somebody like Rollin Rog will happen by and lend a hand...


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Also: if you get any error messages, please write it down exactly and post it here.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

you said to look at a website, which one?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok don't worry about the website for now. Can you click Start > Run... and enter regsvr32.dll? If it is found make a careful note of where it is.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

this is what it says

Cannot find the file 'regsvr32.exe'(or one of its components).Make sure the path and filename are correct and that all required libraries are available

just got a .net update from windows. had to reboot as per instructions. still have the error message after it finishes booting, just before it give me control of the mouse on the desktop


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

i been installing windows/microsoft updates from microsoft website. will this affect the work weve done?

should i find a firewall?what is it for? i also found an update for explorer , it did something with fonts and security


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

is anyone there?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Please have patience. WE have other things to do too.

No, updates won't hurt what we've done. I am trying fo find an easy solution for you. Are you familiar with DOS?


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

yes i am familiar with dos.
not trying to rush you.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hi Wendy, PC asked me to have a look here.

For starters would you go to add/remove programs and remove the acceleration program there and reboot. Also if you see New.net remove that too. acceleration is just a mask for spyware.

It is this startup:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebScan] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCELERATION SOFTWARE\ANTI-VIRUS\DEFSCANGUI.EXE -k

Also, check and 'fix' this entry with HijackThis if it remains:

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6ACD11BD-4CA0-4283-A8D8-872B9BA289B6} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCELERATION SOFTWARE\STOPSIGN\WEBCBROWSE.DLL (file missing)

These entries represent a domain Hijack by New.net.

O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net

If New.net is not in Add/Remove programs we want to remove them manually, but preferably not with HijackThis

I don't think you've run Spybot, but with all that Spyware you have you should. Install, UPDATE it and run it according to directions here:

http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT/

regsvr32.exe is what appears to be missing. But let's make sure. Do a File Search for it and let us know if you find it.

If you don't, you need to extract a new copy using the System File Checker. You should probably do this before installing Spybot.

Using SFC to extract files

1. Go to Start>Run and enter SFC and click OK
2. Check "Extract one File"
3. Enter the file name and click on "Start"
4. In the "Restore from" field enter:: *D:\WIN98* [if 'D' is not the letter of your CD-Rom drive, modify appropriately]
5. Click OK

{if you do not have a Windows system CD, try subsitituting *c:\windows\options\cabs* in the"restore from field"}

regsvr32.exe must be restored to *c:\windows\system*

If it is missing SFC will not know where to put it, so you may need to enter that manually.

Give us another post of the HijackThis Scanlog after running Spybot and rebooting.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

ok im about to begin working on this now, i am going to go step by step the way youve listed everything, i will update yall as soon as possible, i cant thank you enough for putting all this effort into helping me.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No problem.

If you want to replace regsvr32.exe first, that wouldn't be a bad idea, it's possible the uninstalls might need it.

And looking backwards I think you will find New.net in add/remove programs.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Sorry I had to call in the troops but I'd rather have somebody deal with this than maybe make a mistake on it and mess you up!


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 9:10:02 PM, on 7/10/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=c:\windows\SYSTEM\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C1E58A84-95B3-4630-B8C2-D06B77B7A0FC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NAVEXCEL\NAVHELPER\V2.0.3\NHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\YCOMP5_1_6_0.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPScanPatch] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bpcpost.exe] c:\windows\SYSTEM\bpcpost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Encompass_ENCMONTR] C:\Program Files\Easy Internet\ENCMONTR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Companion) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_6_0.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yse/ymmapi_416.dll
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/6d2f308e1bcfa7/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati (HouseCall Control) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt0_x.cab

when i ran spybot after reloading it had 230 somodd files listed as windows registry files, it opened a window and asked me if i wanted to delete it or ignore it for each file i chose to ignore and then it ran the scan again did the same thing, i ignored each file one at a time when it finished it said i had no threats. it fixed 600 someodd problems. i can type an example of one of the windows with the file paths and all if you need it. also i extracted regsvr32.exe and when i did find file it showed it in windows\system. the error message did not pop up when i booted this time and boot time has been cut to a third the wait. i still need advice about the explore tree probs and a few of the other things ive already mentioned, if you have any idea whats up with my comp could you kinda brief me on it so i understand what im doing?i did everything on the list you gave me to do.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

thanks for calling the troops, the more the merrier


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Your startups look fine.

However you do not want to put what Spybot finds on the "ignore" list if it flags it with a check.

To take these things off the ignore list and properly remove them, you need to click on the "single excludes" 'tab' in Spybot's gray window. There you can right click on those and remove them. Run Spybot again, and if it comes back with its own checks in those boxes, have it fix them.

Ones that are listed, but not checked, are usually optional items, safe to remove, but possibly associated with quasi-legitimate programs.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> i still need advice about the explore tree probs and a few of the other things ive already mentioned, if you have any idea whats up with my comp could you kinda brief me on it so i understand what im doing? I did everything on the list you gave me to do.


I'm sorry but I don't understand the other problems you mentioned. CAn you explain them step by step so people wil have a better idea of what's going on? Sorry! But explain it and I'm sure it will be fixed soon! 

And as far as doing everything on the list. I don't understand it the way Rog does. I'm sure he will drop by to see how you're doing.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Oops! Spoke too late: never mind!


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

This is what she is refering to in her first post in this thread.



> befor defrag died it showed several red areas,i assume they are bad sectors and that part of my hard drive is toast. i have an unneccessary amount of drivespace but everything still takes forever. *when i get into windows explorer suddenly the files listed on the "tree" to the left turn into hundreds of pages with no names that cant be selected. if i reopen the program or sometimes if i push the back\forward buttons it returns the original files and names. what in hades is going on with this thing??!!when im online if more than 3 pages are open it starts closing windows and giving me explorer error messages. sometimes my end task will show multiple copies of explorer running and also i have about 20 explorer files with subfiles copied over and over on my windows explorer "tree". sorry for the bad tech terms im not fluent in computerese.*


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

ok the pages thing is no more, i have not attempted to run defrag or scandisk yet they havent been working i.e.run for a couple mins and give error message, then shuts off
i skimmed through my explorer, the multple blank pages are gone for the mopment but the mystery folders at the top remain.the internet explorer icon is nowhere to be found,i dont know if thats bad but now i cant find it at all versus having 20 or so copies.
this was another question i had, i havent loaded in dos since so i dont know if this is still accurate, i can type out exactly what the screen says word for word if you need.
"when i dropped into dos it gave me a load screen and it notified me of a couple errors {i think} it cant find a device driver for my cdrom yet it seems to work,"
these are the file folders in the explorer tree
~mssetup.t..it has one file in it
the other is
~msstfgf.t...it has several files that look like peices of paper with gears and a couple of other files as well
also if someone can tell me where to locate the information that tells me what my cpu speed and whatnot is. do you still need that stuff?


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

ok the pages thing is no more, i have not attempted to run defrag or scandisk yet they havent been working i.e.run for a couple mins and give error message, then shuts off
i skimmed through my explorer, the multple blank pages are gone for the mopment but the mystery folders at the top remain.the internet explorer icon is nowhere to be found,i dont know if thats bad but now i cant find it at all versus having 20 or so copies.
this was another question i had, i havent loaded in dos since so i dont know if this is still accurate, i can type out exactly what the screen says word for word if you need.
"when i dropped into dos it gave me a load screen and it notified me of a couple errors {i think} it cant find a device driver for my cdrom yet it seems to work,"
these are the file folders in the explorer tree
~mssetup.t..it has one file in it
the other is
~msstfgf.t...it has several files that look like peices of paper with gears and a couple of other files as well
also if someone can tell me where to locate the information that tells me what my cpu speed and whatnot is. do you still need that stuff?


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

ok the pages thing is no more, i have not attempted to run defrag or scandisk yet they havent been working i.e.run for a couple mins and give error message, then shuts off
i skimmed through my explorer, the multple blank pages are gone for the mopment but the mystery folders at the top remain.the internet explorer icon is nowhere to be found,i dont know if thats bad but now i cant find it at all versus having 20 or so copies.
this was another question i had, i havent loaded in dos since so i dont know if this is still accurate, i can type out exactly what the screen says word for word if you need.
"when i dropped into dos it gave me a load screen and it notified me of a couple errors {i think} it cant find a device driver for my cdrom yet it seems to work,"
these are the file folders in the explorer tree
~mssetup.t..it has one file in it
the other is
~msstfgf.t...it has several files that look like peices of paper with gears and a couple of other files as well
also if someone can tell me where to locate the information that tells me what my cpu speed and whatnot is. do you still need that stuff?


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

sorry bout that


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

just found something else. when i opened my file menu i selected to look on C. it shows all my folders but at the end is a file that has a white paper with the IE logo (blue circle with big E)all it says is 'dummy' should i worry about this?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again:

~msstfgf.t...
~mssetup.t... These folders (or files) seem to be just temporary files. If you want to you can move them to the recycle bin, then leave them there for a week, since we are not 100% sure. We will keep them out of the way, but available until we are sure nothing needs them. Just don't empty your recycle bin for a while.

Are you sayig that defrag and scandisk shut off? If so that is because hard drive activity interrupts them. The easiest and fastest way to get them to work is in Safe Mode.

"...but the mystery folders at the top remain."
"...it notified me of a couple errors {i think} it cant find a device driver for my cdrom..."

Where exactly are these folders? Are they on the desktop? On C: drive? Are they assiciated with those other files? A lot of software is very sloppy in the way they leave files and folders laying around after installation or uninstallation. Any mysterious files or any that are referred to in an error message should be carefully noted.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

We are having site problems tonight so have patience after hitting the 'submit' tab; it may take a minute or two to complete.

I'm not sure what all you're seeing since I didn't monitor the whole thread.

As far as the IE icon is concerned, you can go to the Internet Explorer folder in c:\programs, find IExplore.exe and right click on it and select Send To>> Desktop as a Shortcut.

If you have problems with defrag still, try it in Safe Mode. I don't recommend routine scandisks. Only when there are specific problems it might fix.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

ok the mystery folders are the ones you said not to erase just yet on the explorer tree

the cdrom device driver message along with a couple other things where on the screen when it loaded into msdos mode

i thought my mouse wasnt responding


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello Rog:

Yes, I just ended up posting double in another thread. It seems as if posts are having trouble sending.  

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

does anyone have any comments about bonzi buddy? will it mess with my system? i didnt install the attachments it offered


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Bonzi Buddy is absolutely one of the worst pieces of spyware out there! Please treat it like the plague!!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Sorry: I am also having a hard time connecting with and.doxdesk.com

Instead you can get spyware information HERE


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

no prob im glad for the help
ok bonzi has been removed


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

If you had bonzi installed you should run spybot again right away.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

will do i shall return


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

ok done


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Good! Is the computer all happy? Are you? Plan on running spybot on a regular basis and watching out for spyware?


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

will use it lots thanks for all your help, did you have any thoughts on some of the other questions id asked earlier?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> did you have any thoughts on some of the other questions id asked earlier?


Ummm...I confess that my expertise is extremely limited! 

I have nothing to add to what I said in post #51. Sorry.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

you guys have been tremendously helpful! i love this site ive been on for 2 days now trying to get my machine in order, you guys fixed 3 years worth of neglect and abuse. i cant beleive how much better it runs, its almost as good as when i bought it.

If anyone else out there has any suggestions about the rest of my questions please feel free.Its somewhere in the neighborhood of 4am...im off to bed. i will let you know tomorrow sometime if i have more probs.Cant wait!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

My suggestion would be to start a new thread just addressing those problems. You can always cut and paste the info from this thread into the new one. 

Or perhaps just restate the problem. Sometimes after a nights sleep a slight restatement can make the problem clearer.


----------

